# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يُدعى عند شرب زمزم ؟ وهل تُرفع اليدان عند الدعاء على الصفا ... ؟

## زكرياء توناني

هل يدعو الشاربُ لزمزم قبل الشرب ، أم ينوي حاجته فقط ؟ 

وهل ثبت رفع اليدين في الدعاء بين التهليلات عند الصفا والمروة ؟ 

مع ذكر الأدلة

----------


## آل عامر

مسألة رفع اليدين عند الدعاء على الصفا والمروة (السعي)



عبدالرحمن بن فؤاد الجارالله


الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام الأتمان الأكملان على خير خلق الله أجمعين محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان واستن بسنتهم إلى يوم الدين ...أما بعد:
فإن هذه المسألة من المسائل الهامة لأنها تتعلق بأداء عبادة الحج والعمرة, ولذا فقد اعتنى بها أهل العلم رحمهم الله عناية بالغة فأفردها كثير منهم بمؤلفات ومصنفات, وما كان ذلك إلا لعلمهم بأهميتها في حياة المسلم وأدائه للعبادة على وجهها الصحيح كما جاءت في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومن هذا المنطلق رأيت أن أبحث في هذه المسألة وأورد أقوال العلماء فيها, علنا أن نصل إلى الصواب بإذن الله.
ولقد قرأت في هذه المسألة ولا أزعم أني قد بلغت الكمال ببحثها فالكمال عزيز, لكني أحسب أني قد أحطت بها من بعض جوانبها, أسأل الله أن يجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهه الكريم, اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.آمين.

بادئ ذي بدء لم أجد من خالف في هذه المسألة إلا ابن الحاجب الكردي المالكي فذهب إلى عدم الرفع ونقل ذلك عن الإمام مالك في كتابه جامع الأمهات (ج1/ص195) :قال:"وإذا فرغ من ركعتي الطواف راح إلى السعي فاستلم الحجر وخرج من باب الصفا فرقى عليها حتى يبدو البيت إن قدر والمرأة إن خلا فيدعوان وفي رفع اليدين راغباً أو راهباً قولان وترك الرفع في كل شيء أحب إليه غير ابتداء الصلاة".

قلت: فاستدل بما نقل عن الإمام مالك ويبدو والله أعلم أن نقله ذلك عن الإمام مالك فيه اضطراب فقد نقل عنه غير واحد بفعله كما سيأتي في الصفحة التالية بما نقل في المدونة الكبرى والذي يظهر لي في ذلك أن ابن الحاجب في نقله ذلك قد خالف الأكثرين ممن نقل ذلك عن الإمام مالك. والله أعلم.
وأما غيره من أهل العلم فلم أجد فيهم من قال بعدم الرفع فمن أورد المسألة ذهب إلى رفعهما ومن لم يورد المسألة لم يذكر بها شيئا من رفع أو عدمه.
ولكن الإجماع منعقد على أن من ترك الرفع لم يلزمه شيء نقله الجصاص في كتابه مختصر اختلاف العلماء (ج2/ص162)عن أبي جعفر.

• وأما الرفع فقد ذهب إليه جمع من الصحابة منهم جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنهما كما نقل ذلك عنه الملا علي القاري في كتابه مرقاة المفاتيح (ج5/ص494-495). 
• كذلك ذهب إليه جمع من أهل العلم منهم إبراهيم النخعي رحمه الله كما نقل ذلك عنه الإمام أبو يوسف في كتاب الآثار (ج1/ص21).
• وممن ذهب إليه الإمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى كما في المدونة الكبرى (ج1/ص68) , قال:" رفع اليدين في الركوع والإحرام:
قال: وقال مالك: لا أعرف رفع اليدين في شيء من تكبير الصلاة لا في خفض ولا في رفع إلا في افتتاح الصلاة يرفع يديه شيئا خفيفا والمرأة في ذلك بمنزلة الرجل. قال ابن القاسم: وكان رفع اليدين عند مالك ضعيفا إلا في تكبيرة الإحرام.
قلت لابن القاسم: وعلى الصفا والمروة وعند الجمرتين وبعرفات وبالموقف وفي المشعر وفي الاستسقاء وعند استلام الحجر؟ قال: نعم إلا في الاستسقاء, بلغني أن مالكا رئي رافعا يديه وكان قد عزم عليهم الإمام فرفع مالك يديه فجعل بطونهما مما يلي الأرض وظهورهما مما يلي وجهه. 
قال ابن القاسم: وسمعته يقول: فإن كان الرفع فهكذا مثل ما صنع مالك.
قلت لابن القاسم: قوله: إن كان الرفع فهكذا. في أي شيء يكون هذا الرفع؟ قال: في الاستسقاء وفي مواضع الدعاء. قلت لابن القاسم: فعرفة من مواضع الدعاء".
كما ورد فيها (ج2/ص398) :" قلت لابن القاسم: فهل كان يستحب مالك أن ترفع الأيدي على الصفا والمروة؟ قال: رفعا خفيفا ولا يمد يده رافعا. قال: ورأيت مالكا يستحب أن يترك رفع الأيدي في كل شيء. قلت لابن القاسم: إلا في ابتداء الصلاة؟ قال: نعم إلا في ابتداء الصلاة, قال: إلا أنه قال: في الصفا والمروة إن كان فرفعا خفيفا".

قلت: هذا مما يدل على اضطراب ابن الحاجب في نقله السابق_كما مر معنا_ويلحظ أنه مماثل للنص السابق الذي نقله ابن الحاجب. وأما عن صفة الرفع في المرادبـ"رفعا خفيفا" فانظر النقل الأول من المدونة.
• كما ذهب إلى ذلك الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى كما في الأم (ج7/ص201), وكما نقل ذلك عنه البيهقي في سننه الكبرى (ج2/ص82),و نقل ذلك عنه البيهقي الخسروجردي في معرفة السنن والآثار (ج1/ص561- 562), والنووي في المجموع (ج3/ص361), ونقل ذلك عنه زين الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسيني العراقي في طرح التثريب في شرح التقريب (ج2/ص227).
• وممن نقل عن جمع من أهل العلم الجصاص كما في كتابه مختصر اختلاف العلماء (ج2/ص131), وفيه قال:" في المواطن التي ترفع فيها الأيدي: وروى أصحابنا عن إبراهيم لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن افتتاح الصلاة وقنوت الوتر والعيدين وعند استلام الحجر وعلى الصفا والمروة وبجمع وعرفات وفي المقامين عند الجمرتين. 
وحكى عن أبي يوسف أنه قال في افتتاح الصلاة والوتر والعيدين وعند استلام الحجر يجعل بطون كفيه مما يلي القبلة وظهورهما قبالة وجهه وأما الدفع بجمع وعرفات وفي المقامين عند الجمرتين وعند الصفا والمروة فيستقبل وجهه ببطون كفيه يعني استلام الحجر. 
وقال مالك في استلام الحجر يكبر ويمضي ولا يرفع يديه وقال في الصفا والمروة يرفعهما أيضا خفيفا وكذلك بعرفات ولم يحفظ عنه في المقامين", قلت: وسبق أن أوردت مايريد بالرفع الخفيف كما مر. 
وقال الشافعي ليس في رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت شيء اكرهه ولا أستحبه وهو حسن 
قال أبو جعفر الفضل بن موسى السيناني روى ابن أبي ليلى عن نافع عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن افتتاح الصلاة وعند رؤية البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبالمزدلفة وعند الجمرتين".
• كذلك ممن ذهب إلى رفعهما ابن نجيم الحنفي كما في البحر الرائق (ج2/ص 358), وذكر صفة رفعهما (ج1/ص341) ، قال:"وعند الصفا والمروة وبعرفات يرفعهما كالدعاء باسطا يديه نحو السماء .كذا في الفتاوى الظهيرية من المناسك". 
• وممن ذكر صفة رفعهما وذهب إليه الكليبولي المدعو"بشيخي زاده" في مجمع الأنهر (ج1/ص400), قال:" ويستقبل كفيه إلى السماء عند رفع الأيدي على الصفا والمروة".
• وكذلك ممن ذهب إليه وذكر صفة رفعهما الإمام الطحاوي الحنفي في حاشيته على مراقي الفلاح (ج1/ص171-172), حيث قال:" لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في مواطن منها ما هنا وهو افتتاح الصلاة ومنها الكبير للقنوت في الوتر وفي العيدين وعند استلام الحجر وعلى الصفا والمروة وبجمع مزدلفة وعرفات وعند المقامين وعند الجمرتين الأولى والوسطى كذا ورد في الحديث وفي حديث آخر عن ابن عباس يدل الاستلام الحجر وحين يدخل المسجد الحرام فينظر إلى البيت وصفة الرفع فيها مختلفة وذكر فيها وفيما عدا ذلك كالداعي فيرفع يديه حذاء صدره باسطا كفيه نحو السماء ويكون بينهما فرج".
وذهب إليه حسن الوفائي الشرنبلالي أبو الإخلاص في نور الإيضاح (ج1/ص49).
وكذلك ذهب إليه كثير من أهل العلم.

• ولعلي هنا أورد ما وقفت عليه من الأحاديث والأقوال في ذلك:
من أهم ما ورد في ذلك ما رواه الإمام مسلم (ج3/ص1405) في باب فتح مكة قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله :" حدثنا شيبان بن فروخ حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة حدثنا ثابت البناني عن عبد الله بن رباح عن أبي هريرة قال وفدت وفود إلى معاوية وذلك في رمضان فكان يصنع بعضنا لبعض الطعام فكان أبو هريرة مما يكثر أن يدعونا إلى رحله فقلت ألا أصنع طعاما فأدعوهم إلى رحلي فأمرت بطعام يصنع ثم لقيت أبا هريرة من العشي فقلت الدعوة عندي الليلة فقال سبقتني قلت نعم فدعوتهم فقال أبو هريرة ألا أعلمكم بحديث من حديثكم يا معشر الأنصار ثم ذكر فتح مكة فقال أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قدم مكة..." وذكر فيه"وأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أقبل إلى الحجر فاستلمه ثم طاف بالبيت قال فأتى على صنم إلى جنب البيت كانوا يعبدونه قال وفي يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوس وهو آخذ بسية القوس فلما أتى على الصنم جعل يطعنه في عينه ويقول جاء الحق وزهق الباطل فلما فرغ من طوافه أتى الصفا فعلا عليه حتى نظر إلى البيت ورفع يديه فجعل يحمد الله ويدعو بما شاء أن يدعو".
ورواه أبو داود (ج2/ص175), في كتاب المناسك باب رفع اليدين إذا رأى البيت حيث قال:" حدثنا أحمد بن حنبل ثنا بهز بن أسد وهاشم يعني بن القاسم قالا ثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن عبد الله بن رباح عن أبي هريرة قال أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل مكة فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحجر فاستلمه ثم طاف بالبيت ثم أتى الصفا فعلاه حيث ينظر إلى البيت فرفع يديه فجعل يذكر الله ما شاء أن يذكره ويدعوه قال والأنصار تحته قال هاشم فدعا وحمد الله ودعا بما شاء أن يدعو".

• واستدل به ونقل عن الإمام مسلم جمع من أهل العلم منهم :
الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله في تحفة الذاكرين (ج1/ص72), ومحمد بن محمد بن داود في سلاح المؤمن في الدعاء (ج1/ص108-109).
• ومما ورد في المسألة من الأحاديث ما أورده الإمام ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (ج4/ص230) في باب رفع اليدين عند الدعاء على الصفا حيث قال:" ثنا عبد الله بن هاشم ثنا بهز يعني بن أسد ثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت قال ثنا عبد الله بن رباح قال وفدت وفود إلى معاوية أنا فيهم وأبو هريرة وذاك في رمضان فذكر حديث طويلا من فتح مكة. وقال: فقال أبو هريرة: ألا أعلمكم بحديث من حديثكم يا معشر الأنصار؟ فذكر فتح مكة. قال: وأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل مكة. فذكر الحديث بطوله وقال: فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحجر فاستلمه وطاف بالبيت وفي يده قوس أخذ بسية القوس فأتى في طوافه صنما في جنبة البيت يعبدونه فجعل يطعن بها في عينيه, ويقول:"جاء الحق وزهق الباطل" ثم أتى الصفا فعلاه حيث ينظر إلي البيت فرفع يديه فجعل يذكر الله بما شاء أن يذكره ويدعوه والأنصار تحته ثم ذكر باقي الحديث ثناه الربيع بن سليمان ثنا أسد بن المغيرة عن ثابت البناني عن عبد الله بن رباح بنحوه وقال فرفع يديه فجعل يحمد الله ويدعوه بما شاء الله".
• وكذلك ما أورده البيهقي في سننه (ج5/ص72) في باب رفع اليدين إذا رأى البيت, قال:" أخبرنا أبو بكر بن الحسن القاضي ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب أنبأ الربيع بن سليمان أنبأ الشافعي أنبأ سعيد بن سالم عن بن جريج قال حدثت عن مقسم مولى عبد الله بن الحارث عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال ترفع الأيدي في الصلاة وإذا رأى البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وعشية عرفة ويجمع عند الجمرتين وعلى الميت كذا في سماعنا وفي المبسوط وعند الجمرتين وبمعناه رواه شعيب بن إسحاق عن بن جريج عن مقسم وهو منقطع لم يسمعه بن جريج من مقسم ورواه محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس وعن نافع عن بن عمر مرة موقوفا عليهما ومرة مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون ذكر الميت وبن أبي ليلى هذا غير قوي في الحديث".
• كذلك ورد في مجمع الزوائد للإمام الهيثمي، (ج3/ص238) في باب رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت وغير ذلك, قال:" عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن حين يفتتح الصلاة وحين يدخل المسجد الحرام فينطر إلى البيت وحين يقوم على الصفا وحين يقوم على المروة وحين يقف مع الناس عشية عرفة ويجمع والمقامين حين يرمي الجمرة رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط إلا أنه قال رفع الأيدي إذا رأيت البيت وفيه وعند رمي الجمار وإذا أقيمت الصلاة وفي الإسناد الأول محمد بن أبي ليلى وهو سيئ الحفظ وحديثه حسن إن شاء الله وفي الثاني عطاء بن السائب وقد اختلط باب مايقول إذا نظر إلى البيت".
• كذلك أورد الطبراني رحمه الله في الأوسط (ج2/ص192), قال:" وبه عن النبي رفع الأيدي إذا رأيت البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفة وبجمع وعند رمي الجمار وإذا أقيمت الصلاة لم يرو هذين الحديثين عن عطاء إلا ورقاء ولا عن ورقاء إلا سيف تفرد به أبو يزيد".
• كذلك في شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي، (ج2/ص176)قال:" باب رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت: 
حدثنا بن أبى داود قال ثنا نعيم بن حماد قال ثنا الفضل بن موسى قال ثنا ابن أبى ليلى عن نافع عن ابن عمرو عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" ترفع الأيدي في سبع مواطن في افتتاح الصلاة وعند البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبالمزدلفة وعند الجمرتين",
حدثنا فهد قال ثنا الحماني قال ثنا المحاربي عن ابن أبى ليلى عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله قال أبو جعفر فكان هذا الحديث مأخوذا به لا نعلم أحدا خالف شيئا منه غير رفع اليدين عند البيت...", وفيه قال:" فهذا جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه يخبر أن ذلك من فعل اليهود وليس من فعل أهل الإسلام وأنهم قد حجوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يفعل ذلك فان كان هذا الباب يؤخذ من طريق الإسناد فان هذا الإسناد أحسن من إسناد الحديث الأول وان كان ذلك يؤخذ من طريق تصحيح معاني الآثار فان جابرا قد أخبر أن ذلك من فعل اليهود فقد يجوز أن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر به على الإقتداء منه بهم إذ كان حكمه أن يكون على شريعتهم لأنهم أهل كتاب حتى يحدث الله عز وجل له شريعة تنسخ شريعتهم ثم حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخالفهم فلم يرفع يديه إذا من مخالفتهم[قلت: المراد بهذه الرؤية: رؤية الكعبة-البيت-لا الصفا والمروة لأن من ذكرهما فرق بينهما والله أعلم] فحديث جابر أولى لأن فيه مع تصحيح هذين الحديثين النسخ لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وإن كان يؤخذ من طريق النظر فانا قد رأينا الرفع المذكور في هذا الحديث على ضربين فمنه رفع لتكبير الصلاة ومنه رفع للدعاء فأما ما للصلاة فرفع اليدين عند افتتاح الصلاة وأما ما للدعاء فرفع اليدين عند الصفا والمروة وبجمع وعرفة وعند الجمرتين فهذا متفق عليه...".
قلت: قول الطحاوي:"متفق عليه" المراد به فيما يظهر لي: الاتفاق بين أهل العلم.
• وكذلك ورد في مختصر اختلاف العلماء للجصاص, (ج2/ص131), قوله:" في المواطن التي ترفع فيها الأيدي:
وروى أصحابنا عن إبراهيم لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن افتتاح الصلاة وقنوت الوتر والعيدين وعند استلام الحجر وعلى الصفا والمروة وبجمع وعرفات وفي المقامين عند الجمرتين.
حكى عن أبي يوسف أنه قال في افتتاح الصلاة والوتر والعيدين وعند استلام الحجر يجعل بطون كفيه مما يلي القبلة وظهورهما قبالة وجهه وأما الدفع بجمع وعرفات وفي المقامين عند الجمرتين وعند الصفا والمروة فيستقبل وجهه ببطون كفيه يعني استلام الحجر. 
وقال مالك في استلام الحجر يكبر ويمضي ولا يرفع يديه وقال في الصفا والمروة يرفعهما أيضا خفيفا وكذلك بعرفات ولم يحفظ عنه في المقامين. 
وقال الشافعي ليس في رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت شيء أكرهه ولا أستحبه وهو حسن.[قلت: كما مر فالمراد بهذا رؤية البيت وهي غير الصفا والمروة فالإمام الشافعي ثبت عنه رفع اليدين في الدعاء على الصفا والمروة].
قال أبو جعفر الفضل بن موسى السيناني روى ابن أبي ليلى عن نافع عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن افتتاح الصلاة وعند رؤية البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبالمزدلفة وعند الجمرتين..."
وقال في (ص133)," وقد روى حماد عن بشر بن حرب عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو بعرفة فكان يرفع يديه نحو ثندوته. 
وإذا ثبت ذلك في الوقوف بعرفة لأجل الدعاء ثبت مثله في الصفا والمروة وبالمزدلفة وعند المقامين عند الجمرتين".
قلت: وهذا من كلام الجصاص رحمه الله.
• وكذلك مما ورد في المبسوط للسرخسي (ج4/ص23), قال:" والحديث المشهور أن النبي قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن عند افتتاح الصلاة وعند القنوت في الوتر وفي العيدين وعند استلام الحجر وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع عند المقامين عند الجمرتين وهذا دليل على أنه إنما يقيم عند الجمرتين الأولى والوسطى ولا يقيم عند جمرة العقبة والمراد من رفع اليدين الرفع للدعاء".
• وفي بدائع الصنائع للكاساني (ج1/ص207), وفيه قال:" وفي المشاهير أن النبي قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن عند افتتاح الصلاة وفي العيدين والقنوت في الوتر وعند استلام الحجر وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع وعند المقامين عند الجمرتين".
• وكذلك ممن ذهب إلى رفع اليدين محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي في كتابه عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود (ج5/ص227),حيث قال:" هذا موضع الترجمة لكن يقال إن هذا الرفع للدعاء على الصفا لا لرؤية البيت وأجيب بأن هذا مشترك بينهما وأما ما يفعله العوام من رفع اليدين مع التكبير على هيئة رفعهما في الصلاة فلا أصل له أن يذكره أي من التكبير والتهليل والتحميد والتوحيد ويدعوه أي بما شاء وفيه إشارة إلى المختار عند محمد أن لا تعيين في دعوات المناسك لأنه يورث خشوع الناسك...".
• وممن ذهب إلى ذلك الإمام المناوي في التيسير بشرح الجامع (ج2/ص69), حيث قال:" ورفع اليدين يكون في سبعة مواطن :إذا رأيت البيت الكعبة إذ لم يقل أحد بوجوبه فيما أعلم وعلى الصفا أي إذا رقيت على الصفا والمروة في السعي فيندب رفع اليدين عند الدعاء بالمأثور حالتئذٍ". 
• وكذلك أورد السيواسي في شرح فتح القدير (ج1/ص309-310) , قوله:" وقد روى الطبراني بسنده عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن حين يفتتح الصلاة وحين يدخل المسجد الحرام فينظر إلى البيت وحين يقوم على المروة وحين يقف مع الناس عشية عرفة وبجمع والمقامين حين يرمي الجمرة وذكره البخاري معلقا في كتابه المفرد في رفع اليدين فقال وقال وكيع عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن في افتتاح الصلاة وفي استقبال الكعبة وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع وفي المقامين وعند الجمرتين وقال قال شعبة لم يسمع الحكم عن مقسم إلا أربعة أحاديث ليس هذا منها فهو مرسل وغير محفوظ قال وأيضا فهم يعني أصحابنا خالفوا هذا الحديث في تكبيرات العيدين وتكبيرة القنوت انتهى وقال في الإمام اعترض عليه بوجوه تفرد ابن أبي ليلى وترك الاحتجاج به ورواه وكيع عنه بالوقف على ابن عباس وابن عمر".
• وفي مجمع الأنهر أورد شيخي زاده في (ج1/ص404), قوله:" فيصعد عليه حتى يشاهد البيت ويستقبل البيت أي يتحول إليه ويمكث فيه قدر ما يقرأ سورة من المفصل لكن إن لم يمكث يجزيه ويكبر ويهلل ويقول لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير لا إله إلا الله ولا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون يقوله ثلاث مرات ويصلي على النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم بأفضل الصلوات وأكمل التحيات رافعا يديه للدعاء ويدعو لربه بحاجته الأخروية والدنيوية إذا كانت نافعة بما شاء".
• وكذلك مما ورد في ذلك ما ورد في نصب الراية للزيلعي في (ج1/ص390),حيث قال:" وقال الطبراني في معجمه حدثنا محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ثنا محمد بن عمران بن أبي ليلى حدثني أبي عن بن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن حين يفتتح الصلاة وحين يدخل المسجد الحرام فينظر إلى البيت وحين يقوم على الصفا وحين يقوم على المروة وحين يقف مع الناس عشية عرفة ويجمع والمقامين حين يرمي الجمرة انتهى حدثنا أحمد بن شعيب أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي ثنا عمرو بن يزيد أبو يزيد الجرمي ثنا سيف بن عبيد الله ثنا ورقاء عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله وسلم قال:"السجود على سبعة أعضاء اليدين والقدمين والركبتين والجبهة ورفع الأيدي إذا رأيت البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفة وعند رمى الجمار وإذا قمت للصلاة"انتهى وذكر البخاري الأول معلقا في كتابه المفرد في رفع اليدين فقال: وقال وكيع عن بن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن في افتتاح الصلاة وفي استقبال الكعبة وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع وفي المقامين وعند الجمرتين" ثم قال: قال شعبة لم يسمع الحكم من مقسم إلا أربعة أحاديث ليس هذا منها فهو مرسل وغير محفوظ لأن أصحاب نافع خالفوا وأيضا فهم قد خالفوا هذا الحديث ولم يعتمدوا عليه في تكبيرات العيدين وتكبير القنوت وفي رواية وكيع ترفع الأيدي لا يمنع رفعه فيما سوى هذه السبعة انتهى كلامه وقال البزار في مسنده حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء ثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي ثنا ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس وعن نافع عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" ترفع الأيدي في سبعة مواطن افتتاح الصلاة واستقبال البيت والصفا والمروة والموقفين وعند الحجر"انتهى. قال: وهذا حديث قد رواه غير واحد موقوفا وابن أبي ليلى لم يكن بالحافظ وإنما قال ترفع الأيدي ولم يقل لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في هذه المواضع انتهى كلامه قلت رواه موقوفا ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه فقال حدثنا ابن فضيل عن عطاء عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال: ترفع الأيدي في سبعة مواطن إذا قام إلى الصلاة وإذا رأى البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وفي جمع وفي عرفات وعند الجمار انتهى".
• وما ورد في كتاب الدراية لابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله (ج1/ص148),وفيه قال:"حديث لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن تكبيرة الافتتاح وتكبيرة القنوت وتكبيرات العيدين وذكر الأربع في الحج لم أجده هكذا بصيغة الحصر الصريحة ولا بذكر القنوت ولا تكبيرات العيدين وإنما أخرج البزار والبيهقي من طريق ابن أبي ليلى عن نافع عن ابن عمر وعن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس مرفوعا وموقوفا لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن في افتتاح الصلاة واستقبال القبلة وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع وفي المقامين وعند الجمرتين وفي رواية والموقفين بدل المقامين وذكره البخاري في رفع اليدين تعليقا قال: وقال وكيع عن ابن أبي ليلى فذكره بلفظ لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبع مواطن افتتاح الصلاة وفي استقبال القبلة فذكر الباقي مثله ثم قال: قال: شعبة لم يسمع الحكم هذا من مقسم انتهى. 
وقد أخرجه الشافعي من رواية ابن جريج عن مقسم فذكر نحوه وهكذا أخرجه الطبراني من طريق محمد بن عمران بن أبي ليلى عن أبيه عن ابن أبي ليلى به وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن فضيل عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس موقوفا وأخرجه الطبراني من رواية ورقاء عن عطاء به مرفوعا بلفظ السجود على سبعة أعضاء فذكرها ثم قال:وترفع الأيدي إذا رأيت البيت وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفة وعند رمي الجمار وإذا قمت إلى الصلاة".
• ومما ورد في المسألة ما ورد في الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للملا علي القاري (ج1/ص493),وفيه قال:" قال وحديث وكيع عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس وعن نافع عن ابن عمر قالا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ترفع الأيدي عند سبعة مواطن عند افتتاح الصلاة واستقبال القبلة والصفا والمروة والموقفين والجمرتين لا يصح رفعه والصحيح وقفه على ابن عمر وابن عباس.[قلت: هذا من كلام الملا علي القاري وانظر في كلامه اللاحق]. 
قلت: وعلى تقدير عدم صحة رفعه تكفينا صحة وقفه لا سيما وهو في حكم المرفوع إذ لا يقال مثل هذا من قبل الرأي كيف وقد رواه الطبراني بسنده عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام:"لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن حين يفتتح الصلاة وحين يدخل المسجد الحرام فينظر إلى البيت وحين يقوم على الصفا والمروة وحين يقف مع الناس عشية عرفة ومجمع والمقامين حين يرمي الجمرة" وذكره البخاري معلقا في كتابه المفرد في رفع اليدين, فقال: وقال وكيع عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام:" لا ترفع الأيدي إلا في سبعة مواطن في افتتاح الصلاة واستقبال الكعبة وعلى الصفا والمروة وبعرفات وبجمع وفي المقامين عند الجمرتين".
ورجحت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء هذا القول. الفتاوى (ج1/ص295).

وممن نصر هذا القول:
الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى. الفتاوى (ج22/ص436,س966_ص442,س977_ ص445,س980), و في الشرح الممتع في كتاب المناسك حيث اختار هذا القول ونصره.
والشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد حفظه الله تعالى في تصحيح الدعاء(ص513 ).

وأخيراً:
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه ولا تجعله ملتبسا علينا فنضل

فائدة: وما أحسن ما أورد شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى (ج5/ص117-118),قال:"ومن اشتبه عليه ذلك أو غيره فليدع بما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام يصلى من الليل قال اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل واسرافيل فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدنى لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك انك تهدى من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم وفى رواية لأبى داود أنه كان يكبر في صلاته ثم يقول ذلك فإذا افتقر العبد إلى الله ودعاه وأدمن النظر في كلام الله وكلام رسوله وكلام الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة المسلمين انفتح له طريق الهدى".

أخيراً: أسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم إنه جواد كريم.
وهذا جهد المقل القاصر ومأمولي من الناظر فيه أن ينظر بالإنصاف ويترك جانب الطعن والاعتساف فإن رأى حسناً يشكر سعى زائره ويعترف بفضل عاثره, أو خللا يصلحه أداء حق الأخوة في الدين فإن الإنسان غير معصوم عن زللٍ مبين:
وإن تَجِد عيباً فَسُدّ الخَلَلا *** فَجَلَّ من لا عَيبَ فيه وعَلاَ
فالمنصف لا يشتغل بالبحث عن عيب مفضح والمتعسف لا يعترف بالحق الموضح:
فعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة *** ولكن عين السخط تبدي المساويا
وصلى الله على سيدنَا مُحمد وعلى آلهِ وصَحْبِه وسَلم ورضيَ الله عَنْ أصْحابِ رَسولِ الله أجْمَعين وعن التابِعينَ وتابعي التَّابعينَ لهم بإحسانٍ إلى يَومِ الدَّين ولا حَول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. 

كتبه: عبدالرحمن الجارالله

----------


## زكرياء توناني

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ..... جاري القراءة .

وماذا عن السؤال الأول ؟

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> هل يدعو الشاربُ لزمزم قبل الشرب ، أم ينوي حاجته فقط ؟


سبق و أن سألت سؤالك هذا الشيخ عبد الله البخاري في لقاء عبر البالتوك من أكثر من سنتين فأجابني: "بأنّ القصد يكفي" يعني تكفي النّية و ظاهر حديث النّبي محمّد صلى الله عليه و سلّم : "ماء زمزم لما شرب له" يؤيّد هذه الفتوى. بقي أمر وهو : ما الأمور التي تقصد و تنوى في ماء زمزم ؟ و خصوصا أنّ شرب ماء زمزم بقصد تحقيق شيء يختلف عن الدعاء،  هل ما يقصد عند الشرب ينبغي أن يكون مرتبطا بالإنسان نفسه و بالصّحة أم كل ما يجوز الدعاء به يجوز قصده عنده شرب هذا الماء المبارك؟

----------


## الغُندر

اما  الدعاء عند شرب زمزم  ونية الحاجة  فلا يثبت في ذلك شيء  وعلة الحديث عبدالله بن المؤمل

----------


## آل عامر

وبعض الفقهاء يستحب الدعاء ولكن كما ذكر الإخوة لادليل على ذلك

----------


## زكرياء توناني

هل يُدعى باعتبار أنه ورد عن بعض السلف ؟ فقد رُوي عن الثوري - أو غيره - أنه لما أراد أن يشرب ماء زمزم قال : اللهم إنه حدثني فلان عن فلان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ماء زمزم لما شرب له " ، وإنه أشربه لظمإ يوم القيامة .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

أفعال العلماء من غير الأنبياء و الصحابة يستدل لها و لا يستدل بها، و لكن الدعاء جائز عند شرب ماء زمزم و لكن لا يثبت حديث فيه إستحباب الدعاء عند شرب ماء زمزم.

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين .. وبعد
فهده احكام فقهية تخص ماء زمزم
الاحكام الفقهية لماء زمزم 
مستحبـــات ماء زمزم          لقد جعلت مستحبات ماء زمزم على شكل مسائل فقهية
 في هذا المبحث وهي :ـ 
المسالة الاولى :ـ استحباب شرب ماء زمزم ، وذلك عموما في كل الاحوال ولكل احد ؛ لان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم   سن بشرب ماء زمزم بقوله وفعله ، حيث بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  لامته فضائل ماء زمزم وخيراته وحث على الاكثار والتضلع منه ، وجعل ذلك من علامة الايمان الكامل ، ولابراءة من النفاق . 
       ومن صريح ما روي في استحباب شرب ماء زمزم عموما في كل الاحوال ، ولكل احد ، ما جاء عن السائب المخزومي رضي الله عنه انه قال : ( اشربوا من سقاية العباس ، فانه من السنة  . 
      و سقاية العباس هي ماء زمزم ، وقوله : ( من السنة ) أي من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    فله حكم المرفوع .
      وقال  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (صلوا في مصلى الاخيار ، واشربوا من شرب الابرار ، قيل لابن عباس : وما مصلى الاخيار ؟ قال : تحت الميزاب، قيل : وما شراب الابرار ؟ قال : ما زمزم ، وقد نص الشافعية علـى سنية ذلك   ، والمالكية على استحبابه لمن كان بمكة ، وهذا يشمل من كان مُحرِماً او غيرَ مُحرِم  . 
        وقد نص فقهاء المذاهب الاربعة على استحباب الاكثار من شرب ماء زمزم والتضلع منه  ، مستدلين بحديث سيدنا ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، قال : (( ان اية ما بيننا وبين المنافقين انهم لا يتضلعون من زمزم))   . 
وعن ابن عباس رضي عنهما ، انه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( التضلع من ماء زمزم براءة من النفاق )) . 
المسألة الثانية :ـ استحباب شرب ماء زمزم للحاج والمعتمر عند الفراغ من الطواف بالبيت ، وقبل البدء السعي ، نص على ذلك الحنفية ، والمالكية  ، والشافعية  ولم اجد نصاً في ذلك عند الحنابلة . واستدلوا بما يلي :ـ 
1. عن جابر  : ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   رمل ثلاثة اشواط من الحجر ، وصلى ركعتين ، ثم عاد الى الحجر ، ثم ذهب الى زمزم فشرب منها ، وصبَّ على راسه ، ثم رجع فاستلم الركن ، ثم رجع الى الصفا ، قال : ابدؤوا بما بدأ الله به …) . 
2. وعن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن ابيه قال : لما حجّ معاوية رضي الله عنه حججنا معه ، فلما طاف بالبيت ، وصلى عند المقام ركعتين ، ثم مرَّ بزمزم وهو خارج الى الصفا ، فقال: انزع لي منها دلواً ياغلام ، فنزع له منها دلواً ، فاتي به فشرب منه ، وصب على وجهه وراسه ، وهو يقول : زمزم شفاء ، وهي لما شرب له))  .

المسألة الثالثة :ـ استحباب الشرب من ماء زمزم للحاج والمعتمر عند الفراغ من اداء المناسك :ـ 
     وقد نص على استحباب ذلك الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة، وهذا ولم اجد نص على ذلك للمالكية . 
واستدلوا بما ياتي :ـ 
        ففي حديث جابر ، في صفة حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، قال : (( ..... ثم ركب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، فأفاض الى البيت ، فصلى بمكة الظهر ، فأتى بني عبدالمطلب يسقون على زمزم ، فقال : انزعوا بني عبدالمطلب ، فلولا ان يغلبكم الناس على سقايتكم لنزعت معكم ، فناولوه دلواً فشرب منه …. )).  
      ومعنى قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( فلولا ان يغلبكم الناس …)) أي لولا ان يغلبكم الناس على هذا العمل اذا رأوني قد عملته ، لرغبتم في الاقتداء بي ، فيغلبوكم في المكاثرة ، لفعلت  . 
المسألة الرابعة :ـ استحباب الشرب من ماء زمزم عند توديع بيت الله الحرام:ـ
وقد نص على استحباب ذلك فقهاء المذاهب الاربعة  . 
واستدلوا بما ياتي :ـ 
((عن المجاهد التابعي رضي الله عنه، قال : كانوا ـ أي قبله من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ـ يستحبــــون اذا ودَّعوا البيت ان ياتوا زمزم فيشربوا منها  )).

 لقد كان السلف الاول من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يَسْتحبّون الشرب من ماء زمزم اذا ارادوا فِراقَ ووداع بيت الله الحرام ، متزودين منه ، متبركين به حتى اخر لحظة . 
المسألة الخامسة :ـ استحباب سقي ماء زمزم ، والثواب في ذلك :ـ 
وردت احاديث عديدة في الحث على سقي ماء زمزم لما فيه من اجر عظيم منها :ـ 
      ما رواه الامام البخاري ، عــن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ـ قال : (( ... ثم اتى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  زمزم ، وهم يسقون ، ويعملون فيها ، فقال : اعملوا، فانكم على عمل صالح ، ثم قال : لولا ان تُغلَبوا ، لنزلتُ حتى أضعَ الحَبْلَ على هذه ـ واشار الى عاتقه ..... )).
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : (( وفي الحديث ترغيب في سقي الماء ، خصوصاً ماء زمزم )).

المسألة السادسة :ـ استحباب شرب ماء زمزم قائماً :- 
         اختلف الفقهاء في شرب ماء ماء زمزم هل يكون عن 
قيام او عن قعود ؟ :ـ 
        وذلك لورود  احاديث صحيحة في شربه صلى الله عليه وسلم    ماء زمزم قائماً وورود حاديــث صحيحة اخرى في النهي عــن شرب الماء ـ مطلقاً ـ قائماً ، سواء كان من زمزم او من غير زمزم . 
وعلى هذا ذهب فريق من الحنفية  ، وهو معتمد عند ابن عابدين في حاشيته الى استحباب شرب ماء زمزم قائماً  . 
       ودليلهم ما صح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : ( سقيتُ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  من زمزم فشرب وهو قائم) . 
فشرب زمزم قائماً هو فعل النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم   :ـ ونصّ المالكية  ، 

والحنابلة ، على جواز شرب الماء قائما، مستدلين بشربه ? من ماء زمزم قائماً ـ فهذا يشمل الشرب من زمزم وغيره ، علماً ان بعض المالكية( ) ، ينص على كراهة الشرب من زمزم قائماً.
وذهب فريق آخر من الحنفية ، وكذلك الشافعية ، الى نسية شرب ماء  زمزم قاعداً ، ويكره تنزيهاً شربه قائماً  . 
       ودليلهم ما رواه الامام مسلم في صحيحه  : (( عن انس ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    ، انه نهى ان يشرب الرجل قائماً )) . 
      فهذا نهي عام عن الشرب قائماً ، سواء كان الشرب من ماء زمزم او من غيره ، وانما قالوا بالكراهة دون التحريم لمن شربه قائماً ، لما ثبت عنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم   انه شرب الماء قائما ـ كما تقدم ـ .
والذي يبدو رجحانه في هذه المسالة ما ذهب اليه اصحاب المذهب الاول لان نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    عن شرب الماء قائماً ، وهذا في عموم الماء ولورود حديث آخر ثبت فيه ان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  شرب ماء زمزم قائماً ، فيكون هذا الحديث الخاص مخصصاً لعموم النهي عن الشرب قائماً ، والله تعالى اعلم بالصواب  . 
المسالة السابعة :استحباب تقديم المسافر على غيره في شرب ماء زمزم :ـ 
عن ابي هريرة  ، قال : قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( ابن السبيل اوَّل شارب ـ يعني من زمزم ـ )). 
        وابن السبيل : هو المسافر ، والسبيل : هو الطريق ، وسمي به للزومه له ، ففي هذا الحديث يحث النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، على تقديم ابن السبيل المسافر المقيم من جيران الحرم في الشرب من ماء زمزم ، وهذا ( عند الازدحام لمقاساة المشاق ، وضَعْفِ ابن السبيل بالاغتراب )، لان جيران البيت هم على تزود دائم من هذا الماء المبارك ، ولان صلاة التطوع لاهل مكة والمجاروين فيها ، افضل من طواف التطوع في موسم المناسك ، لئلا يُزاحِموا اهل الموسم  . 
المسألة الثامنة :ـ استحباب صَبِّ ماء زمزم على الراس والبدن :ـ 
      وعلى استحباب صب الماء على الراس والبدن اتفق فقهاء المذاهب الاربعة على ذلك  ، مستدلين بما سبق فيما يخص الحاج والمعتمر ـ واما غيرهما فبتعدي العلة ، حيث ان الحكمة من ذلك التبرك بماء زمزم . 
      (( فعن جابر  ، ان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، رمل ثلاثة اشواط من الحجر الى الحجر ، وصلى ركعتين ، ثم عاد الى الحجر ، ثم ذهب الى زمزم فشرب منها، وصب على راسه ….  )) 
     (( وعن يحيى ابن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن ابيه قال : لما حج مع معاوية رضي الله عنه حججنا معه ، فلما طاف بالبيت ، وصلى عند المقام ركعتين ، ثم مرَّ بزمزم ، وهو خارج الى الصفا فقال : انزع لي منها دلواً يا غلام، قال : فنزع له دلواً ، فأُوتي به فشرب منه فصب على وجهه ورأسه...... وهو يقول: زمزم شفاء ، هي لما شرب له )) 

المسألة التاسعة :ـ استحباب تحنيك المولود بماء زمزم :ـ 
(( عن حبيب ـ بن ابي ثابت ـ قال : قلت لعطاء : آخذ من ماء زمزم ؟ يساله عن حمله من مكة الى غيرها ـ قال : نعم ، قد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    ، يحمله في القوارير ، وحنك به الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما بتمر العجوة ))
       وقد نص الفقهاء وشراح كتب الحديث ، على استحباب تحنيك الصغار ، هذا واني لم اقف على نص عندهم في استحباب ان يكون التحنيك بماء زمزم ، والاستدلال باثر عطاء المتقدم في اول المسألة ظاهر ، وان كان مرسلاً ، لكن يؤيده ايضاً عموم النصوص الواردة في الحث على استعمال ماء زمزم في الشرب منه ، والاستشفاء به ، والوضوء به وغيرها ، فهذا العموم يشمل استحباب تحنيك الاطفال بهذا الماء المبارك ، اذ الحِكمَة من التحنيك بماء زمزم هي : ان يكون من اول ما يتغذى به الطفل ، وينبت عليه جسده ، وان ينبت هذا الطفل نباتا حسناً باذن ربه سبحانه تعالى.

 آداب شـــــرب مـــــاء زمـــــزم
        ان لشرب ماء زمزم آداب عديدة ، نص عليها الائمة الابعة ، واصحاب المناسك ، وهي سبعة ، اذكرها مع بيان ادلتها فيما ياتي :ـ 
اولاً : استقبال القبلة . 
ثانياً: ان يشرب على ثلاثة انفاس ، فيفصل الشارب فمه عن الاناء ثلاث مرات ويشرب في ثلاث مرات ، فقد (( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، يتنفس في الشراب ويقول: انه اروى وابدأ وأمرأ))  
     في رواية اخرى يرويها الامام ابو داود هي بزيادة : (( أهنأ)).
      ويكره النفخ في الاناء عند الشرب ؛ لان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، نهى عن ذلك الفعل.
ثالثاً :ـ التسمية عند الشرب لكل مرة . 
رابعاً :ـ حمد الله تعالى (( الحمد له )) عند الانتهاء من الشرب في كل نفس . 
خامساً:ـ الشرب باليد اليمنى ، لامره  صلى الله عليه وسلم   بذلك ، ولنهيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، عن الشرب بالشمال ، فان الشيطان يأكل ويشرب بشماله لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( اذا اكل احدكم فليأكل بيمينه واذا شرب فاليشرب بيمينه فان الشيطان ياكل بشماله ويشرب بشماله))  ، وهذا الادب آكد من غيره . 
سادساً:ـ الاكثار من شرب ماء زمزم والتضلع منه قدر المستطاع . 
       ودليل ما سبق من الاداب ، ما روي عن فعله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، وما علَّم به ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، الرجل الذي اراد ان يشرب من زمزم . 
      اما فعله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، قال : كنا مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، في صُفَّة زمزم ، فأمر بدلو ، فنزعت له من البئر ، فوضعها على شفة البئر ، ثم وضع يده من تحت عَرَاقي الدلو ، ثم قال : بسم الله ، ثم كرع فيها ، فأطال ، ثم أطال، فرفع رأسه فقال : الحمد لله ، ثم عاد ، فقال : بسم الله، ثم كرع فيها ، فطال ، وهو دون الاول ، ثم رفع راسه فقال : الحمد لله ، ثم كرع فيها ، فقال : بسم الله ، فاطال ، وهو دون الثاني ، ثم رفعه راسه ، فقال: الحمد لله ، ثم قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم   : علامة ما بيننا وبين المنافقين : لم يشربوا منها قط حتى يتضلعوا )).
        واما تعليم ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما للرجل ، (( فعن عبد الرحمن ابن ابي مُلَيكة قال : جاء رجل الى ابن عباس ، فقال له : من اين جئت؟ فقال : شربتُ من زمزم ، فقال له ابن عباس : أشربتَ منها كما ينبغي ؟ قال : وكيف ذلك يا ابن عباس ؟ قال : اذا شربت منها فاستقبل القبلة ، واذكر اسم الله ، وتنفس ثلاثاً ، وتضلع منها، فاذا فرغت، فاحمد الله عز وجل، فان  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، قال: آية ما بيننا وبين المنافقين انهم لا يتضلعون من زمزم))
سابعاً:ـ الدعاء عند شربه ، حيث ان الدعاء عند شربه مظان اوقات الاجابة  فليحرص الشارب لماء زمزم المبارك ، ان يسأل الله تعالى عند شربه من خيري الدنيا والاخرة .
     ومن اجمع الادعية عند شرب ماء زمزم ، ما دعا به ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، وما علمه لغيره ، وهو كما روى الفاكهي  ، (( عن ابن ابي مليكة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، قال :  انه رأى رجلاً يشرب من ماء زمزم ، فقال : هل تدري كيف تشرب ماء زمزم ؟ فانزع دلواً منها ، ثم استقبل القبلة ، وقل : بسم الله ، وتنفس ثلاثاً حتى تضلع ، وقل : اللهم اني اسالك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً واسعاً وشفاء من كل داء ))وهذ الدعاء كان يدعو به هو رضي الله عنه.

حكــــــــم الاغتسال ،
 وازالة الحدث الاكبر، وتطهير النجاسة بماء زمزم
       ذهب  الائمة الاربعة  ، الى جواز الاغتسال بماء زمزم لازالة الحدث، الا رواية عن الامام احمد بكراهته ، والمذهب المفتى به عند الحنابلة الجواز ، وقال الشيخ ملا علي القاري من الحنفية في مناسكه : (( لا ينبغي ان يغتسل به جنب ))
     وكأنه يريد عدم استحسان ذلك لما في ماء زمزم من شرف ورفعة ، والله تعالى اعلم . 
     ويستدل على جواز ذلك باطلاق وعموم النصوص الواردة في جواز التطهير بالمياه المطلقة الطهور ، بلا فرق بين زمزم وغيرها ، ولعدم ثبوت نهي عن الاغتسال بماء زمزم . 
      واما ما روي عن العباس  رضي الله عنه ، عم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، وصاحب السقاية من قوله في زمزم : (( لا أُحلّها لمغتسلٍ ، وهي لشارب ومتوضيء حلّ وبلّ)).
ومعنى (بِلّ) : المباح ، وقيل الشفاء. 
     فقوله هذا ، ومنعه من الاغتسال به سببه ما راى من كشف العورات عند زمزم بسبب الاغتسال به ، وارتكاب المُحرّمات من جرّاء ذلك ، فيُقصر منعه، لكونه مسؤولاً عن السقاية ، على مثل هذا .
      وقد روي عن سفيان بن عيينه راوي هذا الخبر عن العباس صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، انه قال : (( يعني لمغتسل فيها ، وذلك ان العباس  ، وجد رجلاً من بني مخزوم ، وقد نزع ثيابه ، وقام ليغتسل من حوضها عرياناً))
       فنهاه  ، عن الاغتسال بزمزم لينزّه المسجد الحرام عن وقوع المحرم فيه ، من كشف العورات ونحوها ، كما يحصل من جهلة عامة الناس حين يغتسلون بزمزم ، ويحتمل ان يكون نهي العباس  ، عن الاغتسال بزمزم ، (( لينزّه المسجد عن ان يُغْتسل فيه من الجنابة ))
       اما تطهير النجاسة بماء زمزم ، فقد ذهب بعض الحنفية  ، الى انه لايُستعمل ماء زمزم في مواضع الامتهان و لايستعمل الا على شيء طاهر ، فلا ينبغي ان يغسل به ثوب نجس ولا في مكان نجس ، فيُصَان عن صَبِّه على النجاسات. 
       ويكره تحريما الاستنجاء به ، وكذا ازالة النجاسة الحقيقية من ثوب او بدن ، ومنهم من قال بحرمة ذلك ، وبها قال بعض المالكية  ، وبعض الشافعية 
      وذهب  المالكية ، والشافعية  ، والحنابلة  الى كراهة ما تقدم من المسائل، والكراهة عندهم تنزيهية ، وشددوا خاصة في منع الاستنجاء به .
ودليل الفقهاء القائلين بالكراهة التحريمية او التنزيهية ، ما ورد من احاديث وآثار كثيرة تدل على عظيم فضل ماء زمزم ، وكبير شرفه وجليل مكانته ، حتى في الكتب السماوية السابقة ، وايضاً نظروا الى ما ورد استعمال ماء زمزم فيه ، فوجدوا انه ماء غَسَلَ به الملائكة الكرام قلبَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    ، يستعمل ماء زمزم للتبرك به بشربه والوضوء به ، والاستشفاء به، وصبه على المرضى وحنّك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    ، به الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما ، ونحو هذا من الاستعمالات التي فيها كل تكريم واحترام وتشريف لماء زمزم . 
      وعلى هذا جرى اصحابه الكرام رضي الله عنهم ، والتابعون لهم باحسان، وجرى العمل على هذا عبر العصور ، وهكذا نظروا فوجدوا انه ماء ليس كبقية المياه، فله كرامته وخصائصه الفريدة ، فذهب الفقهاء الى المنع من استعماله في ازالة النجاسة ونحوها من الصور المتقدم ، على خلاف درجة المنع بين كراهة تحريم وكراهة تنزيهية ، وذلك لئلا يمتهن هذا الماء المبارك ، ويزول احترامه من قلوب المؤمنين ، فما إن هذا شأنه وفضله ، يميزه عن سائر المياه ، ويدفع ويُصان عن استعماله فيما لا يليق به ، صيانة له 
واحتراما وتشريفاً . 
      ومع القول بالمنع ، فقد نص الفقهاء  على حصول الطهارة به ، وايضاً هذا الحكم بالمنع ، وانما هو في حال وجود غير ماء زمزم للتطهر به ، والإ فان لم يوجد غير زمزم ، ودعت الحاجة لاستعماله في التطهر وازالة النجاسة به والإ فان لم يوجد غير زمزم ، ودعت الحاجة لاستعماله في التطهير وازالة النجاسة به ، فهذه ضرورة ، ولا يخفى حكم الضرورات . 
       واما ما روي (( عن عطاء انه ساله رجل ، شكى اليه من البواسير ، فقال له عطاء : اشرب من ماء زمزم واستنج به )).
فيحتمل على هذا امره له بان يصب ماء زمزم على موضع الاستنجاء وهو مكان البواسير ، وذلك للإستشفاء بزمزم ، لانه يستنجي ويزيل النجاسة بزمزم. 

حكم الوضوء ، والتيمم مع وجود ماء زمزم
      وقد نصّ على استحباب الوضوء من ماء زمزم المالكية  ، وابن الزاغوني من الحنابلة  ، ونص الحنفية  والشافعية  والحنابلة  على جواز الوضوء حيث قالوا بعدم كراهة الوضوء بماء زمزم. 
واستدلوا بما يأتي :ـ 
      عن علي رضي الله عنه ، في صفة حج النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، قال : ( … ثم افاض رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، فدعا بسَجْلٍ من ماء زمزم ، فشرب منه وتوضا ، ثم قال : أنزعوا يا بني عبد المطلب ، فلولا ان تُغْلَبوا عليها لنزعت )) . 
       ودلالة الحديث ظاهرة ، فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم    القدوة والاسوة الحسنة . 
        ((وروى الحُمَيدي برجال ثقات عن وائل بن حُجْر  ، قال : أُتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، بدلوا من ماء زمزم ، فشرب ، ثم توضأ ، ثم مجَّ في الدلو مسكا و طيب من المسك ، واستنثر خارجاً  من الدلو )) .
      وايضا اذا كان من السنة صب ماء زمزم على الراس والبدن للتبرك به ، فمن باب اولى التبرك به في الوضوء . 
      ومن المسائل الفقهية التي يُستحسن التنبيه اليها ، ما يقع لبعض المسافرين، وهم يحملون من ماء زمزم ، ويتزودون به في عودتهم الى بلادهم، فيحصل ان احياناً ينفذ ما معهم من المياه العادية من غير زمزم في طريق سفرهم ، ويحتاجون الى الوضوء ونحوه من الطهارات ، فلا يجدون غير زمزم . 
      وعلى هذا فالواحد من هؤلاء ان كان معه من ماء زمزم ما يكفي للشرب في سفره ، ولا يخاف على نفسه العطش لا في الحال ولا في الارتحال ، ويَفْضُل عن ذلك ما يكفي لوضوئه وطهارته ، فلا يجوز له التيمم في هذه الحالة ، ولا يصح ؛ لانه واجدٌ للماء.
      وقد سئل الإمام ولي الدين ابو زرعة العراقي ، عن من حمل معه شيئاً يسيراً من ماء زمزم ، هل يلزم عن فقدان الماء العادي ان يتوضأ به ام لا ، فيتمم ؟  فاجاب رحمه الله :ـ 
  انه لافرق في الماء المطلق الطهور بين ماء زمزم وغيره ، فمن حضرته الصلاة ، ومعه ماء كافٍ لطهورِه ، وهو غير محتاج اليه للعطش ، ولا في الحال ولا في المآل ، وجب عليه استعماله ، سواء أكان زمزم او غيرها . 
        وان كان لا يكفي في الطهارة ، ففي وجوب استعماله خلاف ، والاصح الوجوب ايضاً ، وحيث تيمم ، مع وجود الماء ، ووجود استعماله ، ولايصح تيممُه . 
      ثم قال الامام رحمه الله :ـ وان قال ـ حامل زمزم ـ انما حَمَلْتُه للتداوي ؟ 
قلنا :ـ ان كانت حاجة التداوي قائمة في الحال ، فهي مقدمة على الطهارة، وان لم تكن قائمة في الحال ، وانما مرتقبة في المستقبل ـ فلا تؤخر الطهارة الواجبة في الحال ؛ لامر قد يقع في المستقبل ، أو لا يقع . 
فان ، قال : فَلِمَ اعتبرتم حاجة العطش ، وان كانت مسْتَقبلةٌ مُتَوقَعة ؟ 
        قلنا : احتياج الشخص الى الماء للشرب محقّق ، ولا يمكن انفكاكه ، واحتياجه للدواء قد يقع ، وبتقدير وقوعه ، فقد يسد مسدّ ذلك الدواء وغيره ، بخلاف الماء للعطش ، ولا يقوم غيره مقامه  .

حكم التبرك به ، وحمله من مكة الافاق ، وبيعه
      رأينا كيف كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   وصحبه الكرام والتابعون لهم باحسان ، يحرصون الحرص كلّه على التبرك بماء زمزم ، واستعماله في شربهم ووضوئهم وصبِّه على رؤوسهم وابدانهم ونحو ذلك وفي كل ما يرجون فيه الخير ، وفيما يلي أورد جملة من اخبار السلف  ، في ذلك :ـ 
اولاً : حرص التابعي وهب بن منبه ،على التبرك بماء زمزم :ـ 
     هذا الامام وهب بن منبه التابعي الثقة العلامة الحافظ ، قاضي صنعاء ، الذي كان عنده من علم اهل الكتاب الشيء الكثير ، كان اذا دخل مكة لا يشرب ولا يتوضأ الا من ماء زمزم ، فقد روي (( انه مرض ، فدخل عليه عليه عُوَّاد وهو مريض ، فاستسقى بعضهم ـ طلب بعضهم ماء ـ فسُقي ماءُ زمزم ، فقال بعضهم : لو استعذبت يا فلان ـ أي اتيت لنا بماء عذب غير ماء زمزم ، فقال : وهب بن ومنبه : مالي شراب ولا غُسلٌ ولا وضوء غيرها ، من حين ادخل مكة الى ان اخرج منها ، واني لاجده ـ ماء زمزم ـ مكتوباً في كتاب الله عز وجل ، أي كُتُبِ اهل الكتاب :ـ برَّة شراب الابرار ، واني لاجده في كتاب الله :ـ المضنونة ، ضنَّ بها لكم ، والذي نفسي بيده لا يرد بها عبد مسلم ، فيشرب منها الا اورثه الله شفاء ، واخرج منه داء )).
ثانياً : بقاء الشيخ عبد الله الحضرمي 53 سنة ولا يتوضأ الا بماء زمزم :ـ 
      ومما ذُكِر عنه الحرص الشديد على التوضئ بماء زمزم ، وهو الامام الفقيه عبد الله بن احمد الحضرمي المكي الشافعي رحمه الله ، فقد بقي في مكة ثلاثاً وخمسين سنة ، لم يتوضأ الا من ماء زمزم . 
ثالثاً : غسل الموتى بماء زمزم بعد تطهيرهم رجاء البركة :ـ 
      كان اهل مكة من الصحابة ومَنْ بعدهم يحرصون على التبرك بماء زمزم حتى بعد موتهم ، فيُغسّلِون به موتاهم بعد تطهيرهم ، راجين لهم ببركته كل خير ، وهم مُقبلون على عالم الاخرة . 
         فهذه اسماء بنت ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهم ،غسَّلت ولدها عبدالله بن الزبير  ، قبل دفنه بماء زمزم .
      وهذا فعل السيدة اسماء بنت ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، وهي من هي ، من كبار الصحابيات رضي الله عنهن ، ومن اوائل من اسلموا ، (( وهي ممن كان يلازم بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    )).
      وقال الفاكهي ، عقب ذكره خبر اسماء : (( واهل مكة على هذا الى يومنا، يُغسّلون موتاهم بماء زمزم ، اذا فرغوا من غسل الميت وتنظيفه ، جعلوا آخر غسله بماء زمزم ، تبركاً به ))  .
      وعلى هذا المبدأ والايمان ببركة ماء زمزم حتى لما بعد الموت ، وما يفعله كثير من الناس منذ عهد قديم وحتى يومنا هذا ، حيث يَغمِسون ثوباً من القماش بماء زمزم ، ثم ليتركونه ليَجُفَّ، ويحتفظون به ليكون كفناً لهم ، راجين بركته ، وحسن عائدته . 
       حيث قال الثعالبي : (( وكم من غاسل ثيابه بمائه ـ أي زمزم ـ لِما يرجوه من بركته ، وحسن عائدته )).

رابعاً: تبرك العلماء بنسخ كتب السنة النبوية بمداد ممزوج بماء زمزم :ـ 
      ومن شدة حرص العلماء على التبرك بماء زمزم في كل شيء يرجى فيه الخير ، ما روي عن الامام ابي عبد الله محمد بن خلف بن مسعود ، المعروف بابن السّقاط ، من اهل قرطبة ، وكان قد رحل الى المشرق وحجّ ، فكتب وهو في مكة صحيح الامام البخاري وغيره ، وصنع الحِبْرَ من ماء زمزم، وكان حسن الخط   .
هذا ولما كان لماء زمزم فضل عظيم ، وشرف كبير ، وامتاز عن غيره بخصائص كثيرة وخيرات وبركات عظيمة ، وكان من أفضل التحف والقرى ، حمله رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  الى المدينة المنورة ، ليشربه ويسقيه المرضى ، ويصبهم عليهم للشفاء ، (( فعن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- ، انها كانت تحمل من ماء زمزم ، وتخبر ان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   كان يحمله ))
     وفي رواية : (( حمله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    : في الاداوي والقرب ، وكان يصبه على المرضى ويسقيهم )) .
      وكان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم   ، يستعجل في طلبه من مكة ، لئلا ينقطع عنه هذا الماء المبارك ، فقد ((كتب   الى سهيل بن عمرو  :ـ ان جاءك كتابي هذا ليلاً فلا تُصْبِّحَن ، وان جاءك نهاراً فلا تمسين حتى تبعث إليّ بماء زمزم ، فملأ له مزادتين ، وبعث بهما على بعير )).
      وقد نص على استحباب نقله من مكة ، وحمله والتزود منه ، فقهاء المذاهب الاربعة ، وما عدا الحنابلة ، فقد نصوا على عدم كراهة نقله ، ولم يصرحوا بالاستحباب.
      واستمر عمل السلف الصالح ، من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم الى يومنا هذا على هذه السنة ، في حمل ماء زمزم من مكة الى كل فجٍّ عميق أتوا منه ، يتزودون منه ابتغاء البركة والخير . 
      (( فعن حبيب بن ابي ثابت قال : سألت عطاء بن ابي رباح التابعي ، أحملُ ماء زمزم ؟ فقال : قد حملهُ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وحمله الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما )). 
      (( وسئل عطاء بن ابي رباح في ماء زمزم يُخرَج به من الحرم ؟ فقال : انتقل كعب الاحبار باثنتي عشرة راوية الى الشام يستقون بها ))
      ومن اخبار حرص السلف رضي الله عنهم ، على التزود من ماء زمزم دائماً ، وحمله الى بيوتهم واينما كانوا :ـ 
اولاً :ـ (( عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، انه كان اذا نزل به ضيف اتحفه من ماء زمزم )) ، (( وما اطعم  ناساً قط الا سقاهم من ماء زمزم)).
      وهذا يدل على ان بيته  ، كان لا يخلوا من ماء زمزم . 
ثانياً : وهذا الامام وهب بن منبه التابعي الجليل الثقة الحافظ ، كان اذا دخل مكة لا ينقطع ماء زمزم عن بيته ، وما كان له شراب ولا غسل ولاوضوء الا منه ، زيادة حرص منه على التبرك به.
ثالثاً: وكان الامام العلامة القاضي تقي الدين ابن فهد المكي ، (( لا ينفك عن المطالعة والكتابة والقيام بما يهمه من امر عياله ، واهتمامه بكثرة الطواف والصوم ، وحرصه على الشرب من ماء زمزم ، بحيث يحمله معه الى خرج من مكة غالباً )). 
      وهكذا كان السلف الصالح  ، يحرصون كل هذا الحرص الشديد على وجود ماء زمزم دائماً عندهم في بيتوهم في مكة  ، حتى بلغ بهم انهم يصطحبون ماء زمزم حين يخرجون من مكة ، لئلا ينقطعوا عن خيراته وبركاته .
       واذا كان من السنة حمل زمزم ، ونقله من مكة الى الافاق لمن كان هو من غير اهل مكة ، فحمله ونقله الى البيوت ، في حق سكان الحرم وجيرانه اولى وآكد . 
     وفضيلة ماء زمزم حاصلة باذن الله سواء كان في موضعه بمكة المكرمة، او في موضع آخر منقولاً اليه ، (( فان من فضله لعينه ، لا لأجل البقعة التي هو فيها ))، والا لما حمله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   والصحابة الكرام ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يومنا هذا . 
       وايضاً لا بد من الاشارة الى ان ماء زمزم لو حُفِظَ سنين طويلة لا يتغير ولا يفسد ، وهذا امر واقعي مُجَرَّب ، فيبقى ماء زمزم كما هو في كل مكان ، ولو حفظ مدة طويلة من الازمان . 
      (( اما من ملك شيئاً من ماء زمزم بالاخذ والحيازة ، كان له بيعه وهديته ونحو ذلك ، والتصرف فيه ، كتصرفه في أي نوع من المياه او الكلأ ونحوها من المباحات اذا ملكها الانسان . 
      اما بيع ماء زمزم في موضعه ، أي والماء في البئر ، بان يقول للمشتري مثلاً : ابيعك دلواً من هذا الماء الذي في البئر ، فلا يجوز له ذلك ، لانه لم يصبح بعد في حوزته )). 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
اخوكم الدكتور صالح النعيمي

----------


## أبوعمر السحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حياكم الله وبياكم .. وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم ..

جزى الله السائل خيراً .. فقد تسبب لنا بمعرفة هذه المسائل .. فكتب الله أجره ..

وبارك الله في (آل عامر) .. على رده المؤصل النافع .. ونفع الله به ..

وشكر الله سعي (الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي) على هذا البحث المميز ..في فضائل هذا الماء العظيم .. أبقاك الله ذخراً ..
ولكن يا شيخ صالح : أشكلت علي بعض الأحاديث في بحثك هذا .. فيا ليتكم تتكرمون علينا بوضع تخريج الحديث أو الحكم عليه بعد كل حديث .. 
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ..
-

----------


## زكرياء توناني

جزاكم الله خيرا فضيلة الدكتور صالح .

----------


## الماجد

> هل يُدعى باعتبار أنه ورد عن بعض السلف ؟ فقد رُوي عن الثوري - أو غيره - أنه لما أراد أن يشرب ماء زمزم قال : اللهم إنه حدثني فلان عن فلان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ماء زمزم لما شرب له " ، وإنه أشربه لظمإ يوم القيامة .


الثوري هنا يثبت الحديث لذا كان يفعله ..
فمن ثبت عنده الحديث فعله ، وإن لم يثبت فلا يخصص بدعاء والله أعلم
أما رفع اليدين على الصفا والمروة :
مما أشكل علي وخاصة أنه وصف لنا فعل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يذكر أنه رفع يديه عند الصفا والمروة ورفعهما عند الجمرة الوسطى والصغرى فتركه أولى إلاإن ثبت ذلك عن صحابي ولم ينكر عليه صحابي آخر أو لم يخالفه  ..
ونجد :
أن من اختار رفع اليدين كالدعاء على الصفا والمروة من علمائنا حفظهم الله 
 يمنع الرفع بعد السنن الراتبة وبعد الفرائض وعند دعاء خطيب الجمعة...الخ
 فالله أعلم بالضابط عندهم غفرالله لميتهم وحفظ ونصر الحي منهم .

----------


## فهدة

للرفع والقراءة

----------

